# RECTEQ RT-590 PELLET SMOKER COMPETITION CART KIT.



## crout (Sep 11, 2011)

RECTEC RT-590 Pellet Smoker Competition Cart Kit. New, Complete, Still In The Box And Never Assembled. This Heavy Duty Cart With Big Wheels Replaces The Standard Legs And Wheels That Come With The RT-590 Smoker. The Third Picture Is The RT-590 Smoker Attached To A Competition Cart. You Can Review The Specs At RECTEQ.COM. $200.00 Contact Me At: [email protected]

View attachment 4596033


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

Do you know if this fits a 700?


----------



## crout (Sep 11, 2011)

Capt. Hooky said:


> Do you know if this fits a 700?


No RT 590 only ….sorry!


----------

